# Acting like a Sczitsophenic just to get on the Talnetant trial?



## 13903 (May 20, 2005)

This is an idea.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

What do you mean?Is it available for them now?







I think the dose would be more high.I still wonder when it will arrive on the market for IBS or even for Schizophrenia.At first,i heard 2006 but things are pretty slow for them since they don't suffer like we do.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It is generally very difficult to fake the symptoms enough to get on the clincial trial.Not sure about this drug, but many antipsychotics have side effects that are pretty nasty, and not something that someone who does not need the drug for real should expose themselves to.Additionally, it might mean they have to throw out a bunch of results and mess up the real trial and keep people who need help from getting it.What reason would you want this drug (is it approved for anything, or still being developed?)


----------



## jjohnson (Apr 29, 2004)

This drug no longer appears in GSK's pipeline for the IBS indication, so that phase II study probably didn't produce very impressive results. So much for talnetant.http://www.gsk.com/financial/pp_pipeline_standard.htm


----------

